# Looking for breed advice



## Stone Fence (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm just starting out hunting and am looking to try for ruffed grouse, turkey and maybe pheasant this fall. Maybe even ducks eventually.

I'd like to get a hunting dog eventually. This dog will also be a family pet.

DH thinks he wants an English Setter. I'm thinking English Cocker. We have both agreed that a Springer would be nice too. I also like GSP. I know everyone has their favorites and I'd like to hear some opinions.
Maybe you have a favorite I haven't thought of yet. We have some acerage with some heavy underbrush and mature red pines, birches, elms and maybe some beeches. Also some swamp.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Lab of course! :beer:

What other requirements do you have beyond the type of game you're hunting? Would you like to have a flushing or pointing dog? Gets to be boarder line for ducks to also have a pointing dog like a GWP for those late season conditions in NY.

If you were looking for a smaller build flushing dog that is also good in water, look into a Boykin Spaniel or an American Water Spaniel. Both great family dogs and both can handle water and retrieving of game larger than quail. They're both flushing dogs that can be trained like a lab to handle (blinds) etc.


----------



## Stone Fence (Apr 21, 2009)

I think I'd like a pointing dog. I've seen around the web something called a "pointing lab". That sounds good. I also wouldn't mind a GWP.

DH thinks we need something that hunts close for our terrain. Is close hunting a breed trait or a training skill?

I'd like a smaller dog. I'm thinking about the Boykin. Are they hard to find?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Well a Boykin isn't a pointing breed so that is out of the picture for ya. A GWP or Drathhar (sp?) would be a good choice for a pointing breed that can also fetch up ducks in colder temps. Depending on lines you'll see a variation in their coat. Size wise, they're about the size of a lab or a little smaller, again depending on pedigree lines. Same thing goes with their ability to range and how they run is usually identifiable with their pedigree.

Pointing labs are a real deal despite what some people might have to say. There are some really good lines out there that are solid pointing dogs. Definitely do your research and for very quality lines you're going to pay for it.


----------



## Stone Fence (Apr 21, 2009)

I have to say I am open to flushing or pointing. I think pointing dogs are easier to read, and being a novice, easier reading is a plus.

What I really need is to see some dogs work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Is there any doubt!


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

If its not a Brittany its just a dog!!! If you want close working dogs, brits are a bad choice. They tend to range far out as possible. You can train a dog to work as close as you want.

If you are looking at a combination hunting dog, I would have to say the pointing lab is a good one. My neighbor has one, he hunts pheasants, ducks and geese with it.

GSP's and GWP's are good too. The best thing you could do is look up the different breeds information. Even check your local breed clubs. You can learn alot about the different breeds through local clubs because you can watch the dogs work.


----------



## Stone Fence (Apr 21, 2009)

r u dun, those are some handsome dogs, and some good sized pheasants!

We don't have a lot of Pheasant here. They have to be stocked. I talked to my neighbor last night and he is going to stock his own property. Maybe next year we'll do it too.

I saw a hunt on TV (in the midwest). They used setters and a spaniel together. It was great to see them work together. I've got to get all my work done by one dog, so I'm just looking for the best fit.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

American Water Spaniel


----------



## Losthwy (Apr 19, 2009)

You can do a search here and find retriever events near you.

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedIn/e ... rResults=1


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Generally speaking, in my opinion any of the pointing breeds will require more training than a flushing dog and it takes a lot of experience on wild birds for a pointing breed to learn how to handle them (especially if you're talking ruffed grouse). I'm not sure what you want your dog to do with turkeys. ????? A flushing dog needs to be trained to hunt within range, of course, but this is not difficult. Any of the breeds mentioned will probably fill the bill for you if you are careful when selecting a breeder and put in the time training the pup after you get the pup home.

You might be happiest with a flushing dog be it a Springer, English Cocker, Lab, Water Spaniel, or whatever (especially if you are wanting to hunt some ducks also), but if your heart is set on one of the pointing breeds you will not be happy with anything else. A Setter might not be the best choice if you are going to be doing much duck hunting.....one of the continental breeds would probably work better as they are more of a multi-purpose dog.


----------



## Stone Fence (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you stonebroke. This was some of the more specific info I was looking for.

I have no intention of hunting turkeys with a dog. Lately I've been in the search for a shotgun so I'm in the habit of reciting my requirements for that.  Like a dog, I was looking for a multi-purpose shotgun, because I was only getting one.

Ducks are not in my near future. Mybe 2010 I'll find a mentor to show me the ropes.

I have a book that has a lot of obscure breeds in it. I liked the description of the German Spaniel the best (can't remember the German name off hand). However they sound a little to serious for our household.


----------

